# HELP Needed please - I found a baby



## pigie (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello all, this is pige (if no photo appears i will keep trying to figure out how to upload!)

I found pige about 6pm last night in our work carpark. He/she was sat alone in the middle of it and although i looked for a nest and mummy bird there was nothing obvious. 
I didn't leave til 9 and in that time Pige did walk about, finally huddling down the alley looking very sad.
I bought him home, wrapped him in a towel and had a quick look on google. I think he is about 15 days.

Last night i tried the baby bottle method of feeding (about half 11) but Pige wasn't interested so i locked him away in the dining room and hoped he'd still be with me this morning. He was, and he had also come out from the towel and was just sitting on it in the box.

Today i have tried giving her water with honey and salt to rehydrate, it's in a shallow tub and i've just been lifting it up under her beak until the tip is in the water, she then shakes her beak and opens up a bit so i am hoping something is going in.

As for food I made some ready brek with mushed up peas and sweetcorn in. I used the plastic bag method and a couple of times he thrust his beak in and seemed to be feeding but I dont think he had enough.

How often should i be feeding, and is this pige of the right age to be bag fed. With the water, should i keep trying the honey salt mix, if so for how long? And is it ok to dip the beak in or should i be trying to eye dropper it in? If so, how do i get the beak open 'cos i dont want to hurt her! 
Also how much contact should i have? At the moment she's in her box in my utility room and i check her regularly but i'm not sure how much handling is ok. I dont want to scare or hurt her but want to help her as much as possible.

Any information you could give me would be great x


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You do not need to give water as the cereal is mixed with water, and the defrosted peas and corn have h2o as well. Keep feeding what you have been untill the crop looks like a little bean bag. Feed again when it goes down, but do not add new food to old in the crop. You may want to use a heat pad on low under the box with a towel between it and the box for some warmth, he may not need that in a week or so. Are you sure it is not a dove.?Or non domestic pigeon..in the picture it is a bit hard to tell, how big is he?


----------



## pigie (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd not thought about her being a dove, how can you tell? She has what I assume are adult feathers on the wing and they are grey with a white stripe.
Size wise she fits in my palm, which I would say is an average grown woman's size.
You mention the crop, I've read about this, as a complete beginner at all this how do I use the crop as a feeding guide? 
Also, reading about poop, hers is bird like but it had a light yellow cream with it as well as water. Should I be looking to treat this or could it just be lack of food/change in diet. She has pooped a fair bit since 8pm! 
Not sure if it has any bearing on anything but i'm in Hampshire, England.

Thanks for your help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigie said:


> I'd not thought about her being a dove, how can you tell? She has what I assume are adult feathers on the wing and they are grey with a white stripe.
> Size wise she fits in my palm, which I would say is an average grown woman's size.
> You mention the crop, I've read about this, as a complete beginner at all this how do I use the crop as a feeding guide?
> Also, reading about poop, hers is bird like but it had a light yellow cream with it as well as water. Should I be looking to treat this or could it just be lack of food/change in diet. She has pooped a fair bit since 8pm!
> ...


She is a wild dove I think, I will see if someone can find a rehabbed for your area.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a link to a list of rehabbers in the UK, hope you can find one in your area.:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm *


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

From colouring & lack of tail feathers (at that age) it looks more like a young woodpigeon


----------

